# Brinchcombe Limestone Level - June 2008



## crickleymal (Jun 6, 2008)

Brinchcombe is a short mine (or quarry if you prefer) in the Forest of Dean near Soudley. We believe it was dug to extract limestone of which there seems to be a seam sandwiched between layers of mudstone or shale. It's not very long, in fact if I wasn't taking pictures I could get from the entrance to the end in about 15 minutes. It's a bit perculiar in that what you think is going to be a main passage with dry stone arches just peters out after a few yards and the main route is off to the right.

Apologies for picture quality I've only got a point and shoot digital camera.

Survey from Tony Oldhams book






Eldest son in entrance





Wet foot time, fortunately I remembered dry socks but not wellies.





Side passage stonework










Various pretties

























The End





A lamp holder (maybe?) noticed on the way back.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 7, 2008)

An interesting looking mine. Love the stonework at the entrance. Nice find!


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 7, 2008)

That is some nice arching there, and the mineral deposits are cool. Get yourself some of those wetsuit socks, great if the water breaches your wellies. Cant remember the name of them now though


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 7, 2008)

great stuff - i'll be in the area in a couple of weeks and will look out for it.


----------

